# Installer et lancer une application via Fink



## siegfried.burgeot (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu, re-lu les poste de ce forum à propos de Fink, j'ai aussi lu la doc de Fink, mais je ne trouve pas de réponses à ma question.

J'ai installé X11, Fink, Finkcommander sur mon Ibook G4 avec Panther, j'installe des appli comme Texmacs, The Gimp mais je ne sais pas comment les lancer après. Je vais dans le rep /sw/bin je vois texmacs et gimp mais comment je fais polur m'en servir.

Un grand merci à vous de m'éclairer car je tourne en rond je pense.

Siegfried


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Janvier 2006)

tu commences par rentrer
source /sw/bin/init.sh
dans ton .bashrc à la racine de ton dossier utilisateur (au besoin tu le crées)

et simplement, tu tapes gimp ou gimp-2.2 selon la version installée dans le xterm de X11
autre solution même plus simple, tu rentre gimp ou gimp-2.2 dans le menu application de X11

menu applications, personnaliser le menu
nom de la commande : gimp
commande : gimp

si ça ne marche pas, tu as un problème de chemin (cf le source /sw/bin/init.sh qui sert à ça)
en commande, tu peux rentrer
/sw/bin/gimp
(et pareil avec toutes les applications, /sw/bin/texmacs   ....)


----------



## siegfried.burgeot (20 Janvier 2006)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Je pige pas tout je doit -être débile enfin ... J'ai deux ou trois petites questions enfin des précisions  à te demander.



			
				Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> tu commences par rentrer
> source /sw/bin/init.sh
> dans ton .bashrc à la racine de ton dossier utilisateur (au besoin tu le crées)


Mon .bashrc , c'est un fichier qui existe ou je dois l'écrire et mon dossier utilisateur c'est sw ou mon répertoire à mon nom d'utilisateur ?



			
				Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> et simplement, tu tapes gimp ou gimp-2.2 selon la version installée dans le xterm de X11
> autre solution même plus simple, tu rentre gimp ou gimp-2.2 dans le menu application de X11


 en essaynat plusieur trucs ça ça marche pas



			
				Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> menu applications, personnaliser le menu
> nom de la commande : gimp
> commande : gimp


 ça j'ai réussi mais toujours rien



			
				Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> si ça ne marche pas, tu as un problème de chemin (cf le source /sw/bin/init.sh qui sert à ça)
> en commande, tu peux rentrer
> /sw/bin/gimp
> (et pareil avec toutes les applications, /sw/bin/texmacs   ....)


 Dans quel fichier ? init.sh dans le rep "sw" ?

Merci encore


----------



## cajera (20 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,
Je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac et je ne peux pas apporter de réponses concernant Fink. (je cherche de la doc à ce sujet ). Mais je me permets de te faire par de ce que j'ai fais pour avoir Gimp. Tu peux télécharger Gimp.app à cette adresse http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/ 
Puis tu le copie dans le répertoire Applications.


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Janvier 2006)

siegfried.burgeot a dit:
			
		

> Mon .bashrc , c'est un fichier qui existe ou je dois l'écrire et mon dossier utilisateur c'est sw ou mon répertoire à mon nom d'utilisateur ?



il faut le créer; tu ouvres le terminal et tapes
pico .bashrc
dedans tu mets
source /sw/bin/init.sh
ctrl X pour sortir en sauvant



			
				siegfried.burgeot a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel fichier ? init.sh dans le rep "sw" ?
> Merci encore



non, simplement en tapant
/sw/bin/gimp-2.2 
dans le Terminal de X11


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Janvier 2006)

cajera a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> Je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac et je ne peux pas apporter de réponses concernant Fink. (je cherche de la doc à ce sujet ). Mais je me permets de te faire par de ce que j'ai fais pour avoir Gimp. Tu peux télécharger Gimp.app à cette adresse http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/
> Puis tu le copie dans le répertoire Applications.




si tu ne veux vraiment pas t'embêter, tu peux avoir une version compilée de Gimp ici
http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/

mais ça a été fait pour Gimp, pour Inkscape aussi mais pas pour les milliers d'autres applications Unix qui s'installent simplement avec Fink ou DarwinPorts


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2006)

À noter que pour utiliser TeX, il y a aussi une installation facilitée (surtout sur Tiger, d'ailleurs) avec ii2.
Pour ma part, je ne l'utilise qu'occasionnellement, mais cette installation, couplée avec l'emploi de TeXShop se révèle très bien : tout se passe en douceur et hop !


----------



## FjRond (22 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> À noter que pour utiliser TeX, il y a aussi une installation facilitée (surtout sur Tiger, d'ailleurs) avec ii2.
> Pour ma part, je ne l'utilise qu'occasionnellement, mais cette installation, couplée avec l'emploi de TeXShop se révèle très bien : tout se passe en douceur et hop !


Pour TeX et LaTeX, li-Installer de Gerben Wierda une bonne solution. Installer également Ghostscript, ImagaMagick, et les polices CM-super pour faire des pdf.
Pour TeXShop, c'est bien pour débuter. Mais quand on fait du TeX ou LaTeX quotidiennement, GNU Emacs avec AucTeX est beaucoup plus puissant.


----------

